# FINALLY got to pick up the 828D



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Here are some photos of the 828D I said I was getting. I noticed it needs a few things such as some work on the chute adjustment rod (turns by itself when the engine is on), replacement of carb or cleaning, and the hardware to hold on the heater box. Other then that it's clean i think... I left a pic of the place that's loose on the chute joint that's loose. Suggestions?












































Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - super clean! Nice score!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Your new machine looks brand new and never used, except for the paint removed from the running surfaces of the skids.

I am not familiar with John Deere snow blowers, but the universal joint in picture #5 uses a too small split pin to secure the joint to the lower chute adjustment rod. Assuming the split pin is to allow easy separation of the shafts then I would substitute a solid pin with a spring clip to secure. I expect there is a second universal joint since they don't work well singly.

Your second John Deere snowblower shown in the last picture looks the same as your new one, so the carb air heater box perhaps attaches in the same way?

Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice machine :coolpics:


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Town said:


> Your new machine looks brand new and never used, except for the paint removed from the running surfaces of the skids.
> 
> I am not familiar with John Deere snow blowers, but the universal joint in picture #5 uses a too small split pin to secure the joint to the lower chute adjustment rod. Assuming the split pin is to allow easy separation of the shafts then I would substitute a solid pin with a spring clip to secure. I expect there is a second universal joint since they don't work well singly.
> 
> ...


I looked at it more and found that the old machine that joint does not slide upper down and it is much more solid and not lose feelings. On the new machine it slides up and down in the bracket very easily I will call the dealer tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

I used to own the exact same machine before I sold it. Now I wish I hadnt since I'm trying to decide what model to buy now.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Scrounger said:


> I used to own the exact same machine before I sold it. Now I wish I hadnt since I'm trying to decide what model to buy now.


Lol if I could find a few decent used one for parts I'd be happy. These 2 will do for now.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry, since no-one else said anything, I have to...

Why would you EVER put that beautiful thing on it's nose on the pavement without cardboard or a rug or blanket or something to protect the paint???

It is in such nice condition I would be treating it like new. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I have redone a few snowblowers now and dealing with chips and rust and all the headaches that are easily preventable with a little care before they happen.

Now, if JD used industrial powdercoat and you don't have a single chip from doing that, then I retract everything I just said. But in general you should ALWAYS put something under the bucket to keep it from getting chipped/scratched/dinged up.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

DennisP said:


> Sorry, since no-one else said anything, I have to...
> 
> Why would you EVER put that beautiful thing on it's nose on the pavement without cardboard or a rug or blanket or something to protect the paint???
> 
> ...


I pulled it out and pushed it where it sat. I didn't drag it, and as sick and twisted as this is... I have a new in box scraper bar to replace this one if ever needed lol. But thank you for looking out. It's resting on a hockey puck in the garage. 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Just to update. I had 2 issues with the chute.
1 the discharge direction would change w the motor running.
2nd the discharge deflector would not adjust well. 

First I got the old machine linkage apart and looked at the new one... nothing missing. What I found was looseness at this joint.









I stared comparing the 2 machines and found a rod adjustment which one showed full forward and the other 75% back....









I adjusted that and found it worked ..."wicked pissah"...

Next was on to the chute cable for the deflector. I disconnected the cable and found it was ok. So I started looking at the chute and found it binding. Also the spring was noticeably looser. I swapped from the older unit and it was fine. ..... now I'm on the hunt for a new spring....

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Duff Daddy said:


> I pulled it out and pushed it where it sat. I didn't drag it, and as sick and twisted as this is... I have a new in box scraper bar to replace this one if ever needed lol. But thank you for looking out. It's resting on a hockey puck in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is that a Pontiac?


-efisher-


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

e.fisher26 said:


> What is that a Pontiac?
> 
> 
> -efisher-


It's a 70 Gto ls4 swapped,t56 trans, built 9" and a certified 8pt cage... just a Lil Ole pontiac

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm a ford guy, but my buddy at work has, I think a 69, gto Ls swap, pro touring


-efisher-


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

e.fisher26 said:


> I'm a ford guy, but my buddy at work has, I think a 69, gto Ls swap, pro touring
> 
> 
> -efisher-


Ford? Oh how bout these... 
04 gt
67 347
96 gt
05 gt 

I like ford too #america


























Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

I got a Pontiac to represent with... 1995 Trans-Am, original LT1 383, Vortech T-Trim cog-drive supercharger, Original T56 w/dual disc McLeod clutch, S&W Racecars torque-arm/subframes, Strange S60 rear, 10.44:1 CR w/14lbs boost... Just about 1000hp at the motor without the nitrous (progressive programmable system, 60-300shot on demand)...

No cage, all street car... Only work I didn't do was the interior stitching, all Alcantera suede and 2 kinds of leather (10th year anniversary gift from my wife) on every interior panel including the dash... I even designed and installed most of the audio system, sound deadened everything (no noise/rattles), hand picked all the 14 drivers, 4 amplifiers and 9 channels tuned all them actively, about 3800 watts RMS/7600 watts peak, only 1200 for the subs so it is balanced... Car has rear airbags (to stiffen the rear end to handle the power) and tons of specialty systems I designed and installed (nitrous/line-lock/electric cutout and launch system controlled by two rocker switches, gauges custom mounted inside the gauge cluster cowl, hidden switches for airbag control with stereo steering wheel controls, etc)... I can still store the t-tops in the trunk well even with the stereo installed and functional. 

The car below is the wifes 1995 Z28 convertible... It is also a LT1 383, Vortech SQ S-Trim quiet supercharger, T56 w/dual disc clutch, beefed up stock 10-bolt that survives the 750hp the motor puts out... That one has a track-link torque arm and drifts like a champ. The Trans-Am also drifts great, just that you do it with power instead of finesse.

Everything on both cars was designed with function over form, so both have cowl hoods to prevent the cars from flipping at high speeds. Every system was re-engineered and changed, from suspension, to brakes, to electronics.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh, forgot to mention, a Ford 9" in a GTO... BOOO-HIISSSSS!!!


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good @DennisP

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm a dreamer, I did have a 66 fair lane when I was in high school, but didn't have a resources to fix. It was a 500 convertible with 289. Had the chance to swap a 390 manual trans. But had to sell for daily driver


-efisher-


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I also have this in the garage but it's my dads... 









my wife drives thsi 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Duff Daddy said:


> I also have this in the garage but it's my dads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep the Miata on the down low 


-efisher-


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

It's in this pic but hard to see...for a reason 










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

